# Hiring a Nutritionist



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

As the title says Ive been looking at hiring a nutritionist to help me lose weight and egt in shape. Ive looked at Shelby Starnes and prepbyalex.com has anyone had any experience with either of these guys or could you recomend someone else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't really see the need for a nutritionist tbh, especially these days when all the information you need is available online/on this forum! There's only a few basic rules you need to follow in order to lose weight. What stage are you at just now?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

never used any nutritionist so couldn't comment..why not have a look around the diet and nutrition section, even some comp prep journals and do your own diet...save you money that can be spent on something else...if you just looking to throw cash away...give it to me and i'll buy bigger boobs...will even write a diet out for you:lol:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

access said:


> I don't really see the need for a nutritionist tbh, especially these days when all the information you need is available online/on this forum! There's only a few basic rules you need to follow in order to lose weight. What stage are you at just now?


Early stages mate I went from 166kg down to my current weightt of 109kg at 6-4. Just starting to find it difficult to lose the last 2 stone and keep my motivation thought a nutritionalist may help.


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

thats some achievement well done buddy!!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

sammym09 said:


> thats some achievement well done buddy!!!


Just the start mate i know it sounds corney but i want to build a body to be proud of this is only half the battle loosing the fat.. if that!!!

Thats why i was thinking about hiring someone so i can train and eat as smart as possible also someone to give me info on a cycle if a choose to do that when the times comes!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used alex a for my prep and he was very very good would recommend him to any1.

shelby is also very good and i may(funds allowing) work with him at some point to learn a different approach


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

hilly said:


> i used alex a for my prep and he was very very good would recommend him to any1.
> 
> shelby is also very good and i may(funds allowing) work with him at some point to learn a different approach


Its 300 dolars to work with Alex i believe for 5 months which sounds like a bargain to me considering he advices on everything diet, training, supps the works.

I think it would be money well spent


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

for dam sure it is u will learn alot


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

since you said it im looking at the idea, just 300$ seems alot of money!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

james4d said:


> since you said it im looking at the idea, just 300$ seems alot of money!


lol $300 for 5months really isn't that much compared to a lot of 'gurus'


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like i not be getting the boobs then:crying: Pm on its way:thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

james4d said:


> since you said it im looking at the idea, just 300$ seems alot of money!


mate come on its nothing how much do you spend on protein power i know i spend more than 50 dollars a month thats for sure


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> looks like i not be getting the boobs then:crying: Pm on its way:thumbup1:


Sorry gettining rid of my moobs is more urgent!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

give them to me:laugh: i don't care...moobs/boobs....i'll take any


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> give them to me:laugh: i don't care...moobs/boobs....i'll take any


Haha I wish you'd be more than welcome to them trust me!


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Taylor .....and thanks Hilly...

First of all.. Working with you Hilly was great.. I did my best to work with you to get you in the best shape ......without completely torturing you with ****ty food and too much cardio.

I think you did a great job and hell, i would love to have another shot at it down the road!

Taylor or anyone. I advise you to take the time to ask questions find out the persons approach, etc...

Personally I am devoting all my time now to training, prep, diet plans and contest prep. I am also a competitor who has done plenty of shows.

But my approach is pretty old school with my own tweaking and adjustments.

The off season plan i have is for 6 months and i cover all details, cardio, diet, training, gear and supps.. I think all are an equal part of the plan so its important to be willing to address it all..

Most of the gurus I have heard of are about 5 times more expensive and you get very little personal attention.

I have doing this a pretty long time so i have to give each person the attention they need. Word of mouth travels and pictures speak volumes..

I love doing contest preps but transformations are really fun too..

this is a lady who is 48 that i started working with this season, about 6months.. and she has put on close to 10lbs of muscle.. shes competing this weekend.. wish us luck! thanks guys and girls. email me anytime


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Alex he MIGHT not want to use gear? Just a thought....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Alex he MIGHT not want to use gear? Just a thought....


Then they wouldn't cover that side of it? :confused1:


----------

